# Pole Barn Maine 2012



## adimice (Oct 31, 2012)

While my wife and I worked on the old house, three local guys, built us a 32x40 pole barn. Three feet of top soil had to be removed to get down to clay. The rain this last Spring just wouldn't stop. I pumped out the hole 3x a day. We planted the green 6x6's directly in the 4' deep holes. It took 1 day to plant the 6x6's, and after that things moved ahead quickly.If it weren't for the terrible weather the barn would've been done in 2 weeks. The 100' road was the biggest expense. The framing and siding weren't that costly. Also poured a cement slab after the siding and roof.


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

It looks great :thumbsup: How is the house coming along?


----------

